# single or double axle???



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm in the process of purchasing a new goose trailer. However I'm stuck in a debate over wether to go single or dual axle. I 'm towing with an 07 F250 diesel so weight isn't a problem. I just think a double would be less likely to sink in any soft places. But my buddy insists the double will be harder to pull through any soft spots. Don't get me wrong I don't drive into farmers feilds but there are times when turning around, your trailer gets in soft stuff.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

This might help:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=44113

Good Luck!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I gotta add I've towed a twenty foot dual axle bass boat damn near all my life. So I know and want a dual axle for the towing and backing reasons. I'm just concerned for some stupid reason over this thing sticking in the soft stuff. I should mention that my truck has 37" Bf mud terrains so I probably wont get it stuck (lol), but I'm still in the debate and I say a four wheeled trailer sunk in the mud will pull out easier than a single axle! Both weighing the same or close to it. Help me settle this.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Double it would be stupid to get a single. I think they pull better.

my .02


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

If you are planning on going longer than 14 feet you don't really have a choice, you will have to get a dual. I know of only a few trailer companies that will give you the option of going single axle on a 14 foot trailer. My next one will for sure be a tandem axle.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Don't go in muddy fields anyways. If you have a diesel and 37' mts you shouldn't have to worry about getting it stuck anyways unless you frequently pull it through sloughs.


----------



## tarren (Sep 8, 2010)

Tandem axles are generally used on heavier travel trailers as the tandem axle carrying capacity would be more. it is more stable at highway speeds, your trailer will be more durable and stable with 2 axles and 4 tyre which occurs less bounce on hitch. while there's some problems occurs with the tandem axle like it has less maneuverability and also limits the turning radius. while with single axle you can weigh low weight and it has a tendency to sway more without a sway control device. So it is advisable to go with the tandem axle to move without obstructions.


----------

